
Dropbox hack blocked by Apple in Sierra - sashk
http://applehelpwriter.com/2016/09/20/dropbox-hack-blocked-by-apple-in-sierra/
======
sashk
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463338)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12468573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12468573)

